# Looking for manual for '08 944.528391



## dalmic (Jan 19, 2016)

Can you tell me where I can get the manual for 2008 Craftsman 944.528391 
27", B&S 305cc 13.5 ft/lb Torque 10 hp


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

dalmic said:


> can you tell me where I can get the manual for 2008 Craftsman 944.528391
> 27", B&S 305cc 13.5 ft/lb Torque 10 hp


I have one of those sitting on the desk beside me. Same model I have.
You might be able to get Sears Canada to email you a copy since it's a Canadian model.

You can also download a very similar manual for 944.528397, which is the same machine with a slightly different engine. All the other parts are the same.

The engine on yours should be a 20m114-0937-E1 Briggs and stratton. The engine in the 528397 unit is a 20m114-0138-E1. Very minor differences such as a throttle control, which I added to mine anyway. Also has a different alternator


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum dalmic


:moved: Please don't hijack someone elses thread. Just start one with your own questions.


----------

